# The Secret of NIMH (1982)



## Foxbat (Mar 3, 2005)

Please stick your ramblings/musings/rants here


----------



## McMurphy (Mar 4, 2005)

*Questions*

I don't want to steer the discussion too much towards a book versus film comparison, but of those viewers who had also read the novel, do you feel that the Brisby's quest is as fantastic as in the book? 

Why do you believe the filmmakers may have chosen to add the element of the amulet, which was not in the book? What does the amulet symbolize, or how does it serve as a storytelling device?


Jenner, the rat who had murderous ideas of how to gain control of the rats of NIMH, was simply a rat who left the group in the book. Why do you believe he became so evil in the film adaption?

Why was it necessary for Mrs. Brisby to seek out the owl from a storytelling perspective?


If this isn't the first time viewing the film, when did you first see it?

*Fun Fact:* Because of copyright problems with the name Frisbee, the film had to change Mrs. Frisby to Mrs. Brisby. Unfortunately, the problem didn't arise until after the audio was recorded, so her name had to be redubbed in all the shots later on in production (sourced from the DVD sleeve).


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 14, 2005)

I am displeased. I posted, or rather tried to post, a long and involved reply to this and the form, or my computer, or the aether, ate it and now I shall never remember what it was that I said. The rehash:

The amulet. The way you feel when it lights up and you see her rise. Ace. It is a... what is the word? verification? justification? ...of her heart. Because, I'm thinking that the film is less of a phsyical quest.

The questiest part of it is when she goes to find the rat that is  Derek Jacobi. 

The film action is swept along by events, don't you think? So the amulet plays its part as a marker in the mental journey going on at the same time. The prize, the grail, is her finding, and coming into her power, or maybe the proof of her power. And the amulet is brilliant in showing that moment.


----------



## BookStop (Jun 1, 2006)

*The Secret of Nimh*

I just bought The Secret of Nimh because one of my kids loved the book.  I saw it when it first came out, but completely forgot about it.  It is so much fun! It has drama, comedy, mysticism, thrills.  Anyone else out there a fan of this animated kids flick?


----------



## the_faery_queen (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: The Secret of Nimh*

yep  love the books, love the toon  love it


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: The Secret of Nimh*

Oddly, I've never seen this; but I've heard recommendations. Perhaps I should check it out. Yet another thanks I owe you folks for jogging my memory....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: The Secret of Nimh*

I remember enough that the old owl and the rats scared the bejeezus out of me when I was little


----------



## CarlottaVonUberwald (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: The Secret of Nimh*

is this as in the rats of nimh? or something different ( my memory is not what it  used to be)


----------



## BookStop (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: The Secret of Nimh*

Yep- film adaptation of Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of Nimh


----------



## CarlottaVonUberwald (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: The Secret of Nimh*

immense i loved that book
although i hate rats...
illogical and kool


----------



## weaveworld (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: The Secret of Nimh*

*Read when I was a young yin, loved it!*


----------



## Nesacat (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: The Secret of Nimh*

Love the books and the film. Still have the books on my shelves and have a read every so often. Nasty things those rats.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: The Secret of Nimh*

Hey! Lay off the rats!  

Anyhow, I loved the books.  Images of a tractor coming to tear up my home haunt me.


----------

